# J'Bo's After Comp. Buffet



## J'Bo (May 14, 2003)

* Here it goes*

-jar of pb
-big mac
-chicken nuggets
-donalds fries (thats what my bro calls them)
-cheese burgers (3)
-apple pie
-cookies and cream blizzard
-drumstick
-pizza
-french bread with warmed brie
-onion soup
-tuna and grill cheese sandwich
-perogies
-cheese cake
-brownies
-ribs
-red lobster buns
-crab legs drenched in butter
-all i can eat sushi (which i will stay at for 24 hours)
-onion rings
-almond crunch cereal
-baked pizza pop
-DONUTS (jam buster and chocolate dip)
-Dairy whip burger and fries
-Strawberry milkshake
-dorittos
-gaucomole and nachos
-tacos
-borritos
-box of crackers and a brick of cheese
-egg in a whole drenched in ketchup
-pancakes with mike/syrup
-waffles
-eggs benedict 
-smoked salmon with cream cheese bagel
-bagels and bagels and bagels
-croissants
-banana bread
-my signature cookies (mmmm chewy milk chocolate chip)
-ice cream cake
-mooshi pork

* oh #$% i gotta go to bed i am way too hungry right now will finish list in the morning*


----------



## Tank316 (May 14, 2003)

sheesh woman, all i crave is a beer


----------



## Jenny (May 15, 2003)

You'll be so BLOATED!!


----------



## J'Bo (May 15, 2003)

well i am gonna work on the list gradually throughout the next couple of monthes....i wasnt REALLY gonna eat it all at once....but now that i have had a rest here are some more ideas....:luagh:

-fudge
-nanimo bars
-spaghetti
-seafood ceasar salad
-big sandwich
-corn dog at the fair
-a bulk case of micro popcorn (i would eat this everyday if i could)
-theatre popcorn
-frozen yogurt desert
-rice, tuna, and pecans
-slurpee
-more pizza (but different kinds)
-frozen coffee
-garlic bread
-big top carrot muffin
-grand moms cherry pie
-curried chicken tortiere
-DIM SUM
-mussels 
-calamari (i always eat this after comp. for some reason)
-mini donuts
-big donuts
-egg donuts
-hehhe more donuts
-coffee crisp
-kit kat
-ketchup chips
-bbq lays
-BACON dipped in b's syrup
-warmed cinnamon bun
-elephant ears (dont ask...they are tastey)
-bruschetta
-steak and chicken pita
-chicken curried roti

* K i gotta go do cardio now *


----------



## Robboe (May 15, 2003)

It may sound good now, but about three meals into that and you'll feel repulsed.

And then you'll probably think "why did i do that?" afterwards.


----------



## 101Tazman (May 15, 2003)

J'Bo  you took my shopping list! I was wondering where it went.


----------



## J'Bo (May 15, 2003)

i know that i will not be able to get through the list....maybe in the next year....i will cross out the food as i go along.....TCD so your responding to me now hey....


----------



## geritol4me (May 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> It may sound good now, but about three meals into that and you'll feel repulsed.
> 
> And then you'll probably think "why did i do that?" afterwards.



I agree totally.  When that coating of grease hits the top of your mouth the guilt will start setting in.   Therefore, go and purchase a minor amount of guilt food. Then if the guilty feelings are overwhelming you can go spend the rest on good veggies and lean meats.


----------



## J'Bo (May 15, 2003)

like i said before.....competitors are like alcoholics.....we eat until we puke after comps. and then say we will never do it again.....then the next comp. comes around and we do the same thing over.


----------



## Robboe (May 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> .....TCD so your responding to me now hey....



Huh?

What did i ignore/miss?


----------



## Fit Freak (May 15, 2003)

LMFAO...I do it every time I compete......leading up to the show..."I'm not going to pig out this time..."..."no way....not going to make myself sick this year"...until the show is done...then it's all out....like an addict looking for drugs or something.

Comes with the territory...but one thing is for sure...the GUILT NEVER goes away...lol


----------



## sara (May 15, 2003)

All I'm craving for is chocolate muffins and peanut butter on top


----------



## TXDeb (May 15, 2003)

All that food... this girl is gonna have to stay away from this thread!


----------



## J'Bo (May 15, 2003)

TCD= just talkin about how you were an ass to me until i sent you those nudies.


----------



## Pitboss (May 15, 2003)

Hey what happened to the PB??? First I was on the top of your list now I'm off the revised list 


And what's this about nudies???????????????????????????


----------



## J'Bo (May 15, 2003)

its not a revised list babe.....its an addition to the first list.....pb is still at the top of the list...


----------



## Robboe (May 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> TCD= just talkin about how you were an ass to me until i sent you those nudies.




I was?


----------



## J'Bo (May 15, 2003)

yes....you feel better after those nudies?


----------



## Monolith (May 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> nudies


----------



## DaMayor (May 15, 2003)

Hey, wait a minute! I thought I was ahead of Pitboss! 

Fine.....I'll just wait for........uh.......aw forget it.


----------



## CourtQueen (May 15, 2003)

fried crab cheese wontons??  Oh and what flavor slurpee?? <<looking for starved smilie, can't find it>>


----------



## J'Bo (May 15, 2003)

oh man i have had those fried cheese wontons with shrimp in them....they are as good as the big O.
dr.pepper slurpee is my fav. havent had one in years though.


----------



## Robboe (May 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> yes....you feel better after those nudies?




They were adequate, but could have been better.

And haven't i already told you i don't recall sending any assage your way?


----------



## J'Bo (May 16, 2003)

yes...you have forgotten about your old assage ways....all is forgiven 

pics will be posted after the photo shoot TOMMORROW.


----------



## J'Bo (May 16, 2003)

just got back from a good workout. update above on 2nd post. i went lighter so that i am not too sore for the shoot tommorrow. its gonna be chilly out but the rain situation is looking a little better. oh well i was gonna get wet anyways. what the heck.


----------



## J'Bo (May 16, 2003)

oppps thought that this was my journal...workout posted in 2 week countdown journal.


----------



## TJohn (May 16, 2003)

Jeez! If only I could stuff all that down maybe I could gain some weight 

TJ


----------



## J'Bo (May 16, 2003)

mmmm gaining weight...gotta love the belly. ;0


----------



## Pitboss (May 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> its not a revised list babe.....its an addition to the first list.....pb is still at the top of the list...



Sweet!!!! 

Now about those pics... you do have my email addy?? Hmmm better yet how about my home addy just in case you cum to visit my lovely state??


----------



## Pitboss (May 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> mmmm gaining weight...gotta love the belly. ;0



You rub my belly and I'll rub yours


----------



## TXDeb (May 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> yes...you have forgotten about your old assage ways....all is forgiven
> 
> pics will be posted after the photo shoot TOMMORROW.



Woo Hoo!  Can't wait to see those girl!


----------



## J'Bo (May 18, 2003)

I will post some as soon as i get them back this afternoon....however there will be 12 other rolls that wont be developped until after i get back form Edmonton....Then its pics galore.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (May 21, 2003)

before I transitining into dieting phase I have a cheat hour every 3-4 weeks where I have anything I want.   has dinner a 5:00
consisting of 10 oz steak and spinach.  My brought out that alluring shoe fly pie and then it was over.  ! piece turned into 3 with 1/4 gallon of icecream, 1 can full of my dads cashews, half a jar of peanut butter,  by this time my mother told my dad to clear kitchen and let him go. I polished off a can of pringles, 2 apples, 1 bannana, 3 peanut butter and jelly on wohle wheat bread.  

but before engaging in this feast I took 3,000 mgs ALA to play save and about 4-6 tabs of fibers to push the fat straight through.  I did not eat till 4 hours later but let me tell you how freaky i looked the next workout day !! and was even 4 lbs lighter when I jumped on the scale the following day.  This goes to show that when you feel the need to feed just listen to your body !!


----------



## J'Bo (May 21, 2003)

I have never heard of anything like this before....its absolutely hilarious....you have made my day......an hour cheat.....i would  everywhere....why dont you just space it out into an evening?


----------



## J'Bo (May 26, 2003)

well this was what was on the plate Sat-Mon
-2034 cheese pizza (after comp....that hurt)
-smarties (gonna use them all the time for pre-stage sugar)
-rice cakes, pb, and jam (sunday for breaky)
-white sticky rice (best carb up food)
-white pasta (even better carb up food)
-snickers (after i found out i wasn't top 3)
-spinach and artichoke dip (great more dairy)
-vickis chips
-fudge
-brownies
BREAK OVER THE TOILET
-pecan glazed danishes
-blueberry bran muffin
-snack mix
-coconut shrimp
-ceasar salad
-2 o'henry's
-McDonalds
-3 chocolate chip cookies
-mussel/shrimp pasta
BREAK OVER THE TOILET (with migrane)

BTW this was all eaten within 32 hours. 

-u-turn (not as good as detour)
-2 small packs of cheezies (dont even like them they were just the first salty things around)
-4 pepsi (oh that felt just great...NOT)


----------



## david (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> * Here it goes*
> 
> -jar of pb
> ...


----------



## david (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> well i am gonna work on the list gradually throughout the next couple of monthes....i wasnt REALLY gonna eat it all at once....but now that i have had a rest here are some more ideas....:luagh:
> 
> -nanimo bars
> ...


----------



## naturaltan (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> 
> 
> > _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> ...


----------



## kuso (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> well this was what was on the plate Sat-Mon
> -2034 cheese pizza (after comp....that hurt)
> -smarties (gonna use them all the time for pre-stage sugar)
> ...



And I bet there is still room for a single jam Buster


----------



## Dero (May 26, 2003)

Only something wrong with this list!!!
 
McDonald?????   
'nuff to make you sick forever!!!!

Puke on a bun!!!


----------



## J'Bo (May 26, 2003)

Dave= apparently when i was gone you developped a sense of humor...cause i am  here at your comments

Kuso= if i had someone to eat the jam buster with i would be so in there. 

Dero= actually if i get REALLY lean in the next couple of weeks...i am gonna carb up on McD's burgers....mmmmmm good.


----------



## J'Bo (May 26, 2003)

Additions to the list:

- perogies/ sour cream
- doritos
- bagel with salmon cream cheese
What a well balanced meal  I am so outta control.
But only 24 hours left to shovel it all in.


----------



## Dero (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> 
> 
> Dero= actually if i get REALLY lean in the next couple of weeks...i am gonna carb up on McD's burgers....mmmmmm good.



WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO DO TO YOURSELF?????
Anything butt McD!!!
Do yourself a favour!!!
Don't you value your life more then that?


----------



## J'Bo (May 26, 2003)

ok i will stick to chicken and pasta...it was only an idea


----------



## Dero (May 26, 2003)

Anything but McPuke!!!


----------



## david (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> You've never heard of nanimo bars Dave?  Maybe they are a Canadian highly addictive treat.  I would suggest never eating one as you'll want another and another ... and I don't think there is any redeeming health contents ...  things!!



Hmmnnn... sounds like those gross Detour bars!  (those wannabe Snickers bar)  Tried one... hated it!  All I see is something like 22g of sugar!  I hate sugar..... really!

Nanimo..... sounds like something I would name after a pet whale... if I had one!    I suppose that if I eat enough of them I could be that whale!    I'll take your advice, NT...."When I come to Canada..... stay away from Nanimo!


----------



## david (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Dave= apparently when i was gone you developped a sense of humor...cause i am  here at your comments
> 
> *Maybe so...... but after reading your thread, I couldn't help but resist to stay away from it.  Now I must think these next 12 weeks..... cut cut ..... cut... but with all this food...
> ...


----------



## J'Bo (May 26, 2003)

Mmmmmmmmmmm Donalds chant from J'Bo

i want a big mac, mcBLT
1/4 pounder with some cheese
filet o fish
hamburger
cheeseburger 
happy meal 
Mcnuggets
tasty golden fries regular and large size
..........and i forget the rest of the song.


----------



## Dero (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Mmmmmmmmmmm Donalds chant from J'Bo
> 
> i want a big mac, mcBLT
> ...


It's too late,it has affected her brain ,the secret sauce is eating away at her brain tissues...
   
J'Bo,I'll reserve a white room for ya!!!(a padded room)


----------



## Dero (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> You've never heard of nanimo bars Dave?  Maybe they are a Canadian highly addictive treat.  I would suggest never eating one as you'll want another and another ... and I don't think there is any redeeming health contents ...  things!!



RIGHT!!!!DON'T EVEN THINK OF GOING TO NANAIMO
 AND NOT SNIFF ONE OF THOSE...
That's as close as one should get to those dangerous pieces of heaven...Like NT said,once you're hooked,you'll have them deliver to Florida,regardless of the price...
Have not heard of Nanaimo anonymous yet...There is NO CURE!!!


----------



## david (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Mmmmmmmmmmm Donalds chant from J'Bo
> 
> i want a big mac, mcBLT
> ...



I don't remember this song???    But I must correct one item there, J'Bo!  McDLT's and there were my favorite!  

Eat your heart out Dero!


----------



## david (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> RIGHT!!!!DON'T EVEN THINK OF GOING TO NANAIMO
> AND NOT SNIFF ONE OF THOSE...
> That's as close as one should get to those dangerous pieces of heaven...Like NT said,once you're hooked,you'll have them deliver to Florida,regardless of the price...
> Have not heard of Nanaimo anonymous yet...There is NO CURE!!!




No... no bars... thank  you!    Keep them in Canada.  Maybe send them to Firestorm, instead!  I think he'd like them!


----------



## J'Bo (May 26, 2003)

i thought it was McDlts but once i typed it....it just looked wrong and i could figure out what the d stood for....duck?


----------



## david (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i thought it was McDlts but once i typed it....it just looked wrong and i could figure out what the d stood for....duck?




Strange... but you do have a point!  

Mc'd= McDonald's
Mc= prefix
L= Lettuce
T= Tomato
D= Duck??? Eeeewwww... that would suck!  
D= Dick?  That's Sick!
D= Dero.... that sound right!


----------

